# Sharking this Weekend



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looking to finally get back out & do some sharking this coming weekend since I got a yak for a Christmas & I have a buddy here from Wisconsin who would really like to hook up with a shark. 

Anyone have any bluefish or rays they'd be willing to part with or know of anywhere that would be a good area to go try to catch rays/bluefish?

Thanks in advance guys! 

Also, Justin618, hopefully you see this. I wanted to PM you first & ask you about bait but it wouldn't let me PM you for some reason.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Let me know when and where!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have some frozen ray you could come get if you need it


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> I have some frozen ray you could come get if you need it


Awesome! I really appreciate it man, I'll shoot ya a PM right now.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a whole king mack in the freezer if you want it you can have it.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

fish baits are the ticket right now. We did use a small ray this past weekend and ended up with a juvy tiger. We had drum, bonito, and AJ. Every bait got hit. We took the AJ out whole (33'') and it got picked up around 1230-1245.

I suggest long drops because of water temp. If you have a few id suggest staggering them which you probably already know about. set some at 300 and others at 500+ if you can. Gotta to find out where they are. Lately its been the deep drops that get hit. Also #19 wire is the only leader ive had get picked up. my big cables go untouched most of the time.

Ragon, If Sawyer doesnt take the king Id be more than happy to take it off your hands if you dont want it. How big is it?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

a whole king is about 25# and i have a half at about 15#


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ragon210 said:


> a whole king is about 25# and i have a half at about 15#


If sawyer doesnt want it or cant meet for it i will gladly take it if you dont want it or mind.


----------

